# Driving License revoked



## andy campbell (Mar 13, 2017)

Newbie here.
I'm 55 and have been diabetic since the age of 7. I have just had my license revoked after my DVLA check up at Spec Savers, totally shell shocked. I'm self employed and need car to get to  work and as I live out in the country this is proving very difficult.
I've had laser treatment to both eyes, last treatment was about 14 years ago and eyes have been OK since. Just so happens had my diabetic eye check up the week after revocation, explained to consultant what had happened, he checked my eyes and he said that there had been no change to my eyes since last visit 6 months ago.
So, I want to appeal this decision and have started to look at getting further tests carried out independent opticians, is this a non starter? Will letter/reports from consultants and GP help, (I've read that DVLA will not accept this kind of "argument"). Lots of arguments here, why can someone drive with one eye and not someone with reduced peripheral vision. When driving you do not look straight ahead, you are constantly looking around, looking left and right to check the road. I saw an optician Saturday past, I asked about "one eyed" drivers and asked how they manage, he said they turn their head to see what is coming!! So why can we not have the same
"treatment" when it comes to driving, it makes no sense.
What can be done?? Eye sight is perfect bar this small anomaly


----------



## grovesy (Mar 13, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Andy, welcome to the forum. 

This is a tricky situation, because the DVLA are quite strict when it comes to sight problems. There must have been some change that they were alerted to in that Specsavers report. That said, it's no use going to an independent optician, so don't bother with that. Nor will a GP report. If your consultant will supply you with a report saying in his view you are safe to drive, and has evidence to support that view, then send that to the DVLA with your letter of appeal. Even that may not work, because the DVLA have strict rules about the degree of peripheral vision lost, and if you exceed those, even a report from a consultant may not help. Don't use the argument about one eyed people, that is a completely different situation. One eyed people don't lose a significant amount of peripheral vision. 

In the meantime, don't take the risk of driving because you will be driving without a licence, and without insurance.

Best of luck.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 13, 2017)

Double check the field vision test machine is working correctly as the SS have had faulty machines in the past which resulted in a lot of people losing their licences for no reason what so ever.


----------



## andy campbell (Mar 13, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Hi Andy, welcome to the forum.
> 
> This is a tricky situation, because the DVLA are quite strict when it comes to sight problems. There must have been some change that they were alerted to in that Specsavers report. That said, it's no use going to an independent optician, so don't bother with that. Nor will a GP report. If your consultant will supply you with a report saying in his view you are safe to drive, and has evidence to support that view, then send that to the DVLA with your letter of appeal. Even that may not work, because the DVLA have strict rules about the degree of peripheral vision lost, and if you exceed those, even a report from a consultant may not help. Don't use the argument about one eyed people, that is a completely different situation. One eyed people don't lose a significant amount of peripheral vision.
> 
> ...


Mike, Thanks for your reply. Living the life of Miss Daisy at the moment, but do not understand why we cannot be compared to folks that have a good eye. Closing one eye surely halves your perfect peripheral vision or am I missing something here?


----------



## trophywench (Mar 13, 2017)

No Andy it doesn't - because they still have perfect peripheral vision in the good eye - and if they didn't have it, wouldn't get a driving licence in the first place.  People with only one eye actually adjust (ie their brains adjust) to monocular vision very well indeed after an initial period and especially if they were younger when they lost the eye.

Because your brain always uses binocular vision - you'd be stuffed driving cos you wouldn't be able to see kerbs and kids running out from behind parked cars to chase their ball, which you wouldn't have noticed in the first place either.

They HAVE checked to make 110% absolutely certain you don't have cataracts?


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 14, 2017)

Having had cataracts, I can say they don't affect your peripheral vision, but do reduce visual acuity. As you say, TW, peripheral vision is pretty good with only one eye. You can test this by just covering one eye.

Andy, you say that the consultant said there was no change. Does that mean in visual acuity, or did he test visual fields as well? If he did, remember that he wasn't assessing your ability to drive, but simply assessing whether your vision was getting worse.

As I said, visual field defects are very precisely defined in the driving regulations. This is the law, and it is absolute - that is, there is no appeal other than on the grounds of faulty assessment, same as drink driving. Here is the link for you to have a look at them.

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/visual-...um-standards-for-field-of-vision--all-drivers


----------



## trophywench (Mar 14, 2017)

Having had one cataract removed and still owning the other one, I beg to differ Mike - I had REAL difficulty seeing sides of roads etc at night and needed to move my head to check in daylight.  However having had that one done this time last year - and having received the all clear thereafter - so going for new glasses - my field test was a lot better than it had been for flippin years.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 15, 2017)

My mum has/had(? one's been done) cateracts in both eyes. (We're one of those that don't talk about things, so don't know about peripheral vision). She was told by optician she couldn't/shouldn't drive.
Came into the house and said "The optician has told me I can't drive"


----------



## trophywench (Mar 16, 2017)

Well at the point where they are bad enough to affect periph vision and the person drives - that's the point you get told not to drive (I'd been avoiding it - twilight was the worst) and also the referral to the hospital to get them done.  Then you have the op, then you go for the post op check up.  Assuming the op went well, and the other eye is OK, that's the point when you can go back to doing whatever you did before.  As I need glasses anyway notwithstanding the cataracts that was back to the optician for an up to date vision test, and new glasses to reflect my new eyesight.

Until I had got my new specs, and got used to wearing them - no WAY would I have driven a car.  I couldn't wear my old glasses since I couldn't see properly through the lens in the operated eye and it felt like it was pulling my eye where it shouldn't really be going now, horrid, and so I decided it wasn't a good idea to do that.  God my long distance vision was brilliant.  LOL  Just couldn't possibly read eg how many carbs were in anything LOL

Do they even test peripheral vision for anyone that doesn't drive?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 16, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Do they even test peripheral vision for anyone that doesn't drive?


Yep, me, lots of times.  Before I was diagnosed diabetic.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 16, 2017)

Been checking the medical eyesight rules generally and specifically for Ds.

I do not understand when they need you to be able to see this that and the other sideways etc binocularly, why they always test your peripheral vision MONocularly.

Anyone got any idea why?


----------



## Austin Mini (Mar 16, 2017)

My friend only has one working eye. He never has a test like we have to every three years. Why?


----------



## trophywench (Mar 17, 2017)

Sorry, what test do you have to have every three years?  - my peripheral vision gets tested every time I have my eyes tested - ie annually.

His licence, same as yours and mine, my husbands, or daughters, their OHs and their kids, is only there if we can meet all the conditions of having one and just one of those things is meeting ALL the required visual conditions.

If he says he does and he doesn't - then his licence isn't valid which means he isn't legal to drive and also that he isn't insured.  Sooo if he has an accident, and it is discovered he can't see sideways, then he's stuffed.  However - many one-eyed people CAN see as well as I ever did before I needed glasses.  Being completely adapted to monocular vision, is a prime requirement of any one eyed person getting a licence in the first place.  (when I say 'one eyed' it isn't necessarily literal, can be just that you have no sight at all in the other.  If you can see even just light and shade through the bad eye - you are treated as if you are completely binocular as far as licensing is required, BTW)


----------



## andy campbell (Mar 20, 2017)

Re monocular vs binocular, surely the "peripheral" is halved? I may be simplifying this, but when I close one eye I don't see anything coming from that direction which goes against the concept of having full peripheral vision, am I missing something here.
The other thing about peripheral vision and DVLA eye tests is the fact that tests are carried out staring straight ahead where as in the real world we are constantly looking around assessing what is around us.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 20, 2017)

The periph test is done to see what we can see, peripherally, whilst looking normally in front of us - the lights appear on all sorts of the parts of the screen up down and both sides - it doesn't and isn't intended to test what you can see when you actually LOOK in that direction - it is literally a glimpse 'at the corner of your eye' they want to know if we can see.  Though admittedly, when the kid runs out from behind the parked artic - then we will look that way, for a split second whilst we assess what we need to do before the eyes swivel back to the road in double quick time having been momentarily distracted - if we have decent reaction times - and if we don't have them we shouldn't be driving anyway LOL


----------



## andy campbell (Mar 20, 2017)

I understand what you say BUT this has no bearing on driving really has it?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 20, 2017)

trophywench said:


> The periph test is done to see what we can see, peripherally, whilst looking normally in front of us - the lights appear on all sorts of the parts of the screen up down and both sides - it doesn't and isn't intended to test what you can see when you actually LOOK in that direction - it is literally a glimpse 'at the corner of your eye' they want to know if we can see.  Though admittedly, when the kid runs out from behind the parked artic - then we will look that way, for a split second whilst we assess what we need to do before ......


The movement having been picked up in our peripheral vision.



andy campbell said:


> I understand what you say BUT this has no bearing on driving really has it?


That is exactly what is has to do with driving.  Catching that kid, dog, other car, runaway caravan that is to the side and is moving.

Oh, and when you glance to the side, your peripheral vision is working forwards, catching the car that's started moving.


----------



## andy campbell (Mar 23, 2017)

Me again, sorry but I disagree with your argument, as I said before I do not drive looking forward as per the eye test, the test is flawed as it does not mimic what happens in real life. Appreciate what you are saying regarding the child, dog etc but you are assessing the road, even people with "perfect" vision are caught out with the dog, child, car(?) or caravan .........


----------



## Northerner (Mar 23, 2017)

andy campbell said:


> Me again, sorry but I disagree with your argument, as I said before I do not drive looking forward as per the eye test, the test is flawed as it does not mimic what happens in real life. Appreciate what you are saying regarding the child, dog etc but you are assessing the road, even people with "perfect" vision are caught out with the dog, child, car(?) or caravan .........


At the end of the day Andy, you don't need to convince us, you need to convince the DVLA  Might be worth contacting the Diabetes UK Helpline service to see what they say:

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/helpline


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 23, 2017)

andy campbell said:


> even people with "perfect" vision are caught out with the dog, child, car(?) or caravan


Quite right.  On the car, sometimes they have pulled up when you look at them, can appear to be parked, and register as "safe" .  When you look away they set off again.


----------



## Steve Liddle (Apr 12, 2017)

interesting, I get asked by the optician if my distance vision is ok, so I say yes, we could go out and of the room and get asked to read a number plate in the car park, but I just do the numbers at the end of the wall.

guess the periph test is when they shine lights in your eyes ?


----------



## Robin (Apr 12, 2017)

Steve Liddle said:


> guess the periph test is when they shine lights in your eyes ?


No, it's when you sit at a special machine, and you have to press a button every time you see a little flash on the screen, and the flashes pop up all round different areas of the screen. Or at least, that was what it was like when I did it.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 13, 2017)

Robin said:


> No, it's when you sit at a special machine, and you have to press a button every time you see a little flash on the screen, and the flashes pop up all round different areas of the screen. Or at least, that was what it was like when I did it.


That's what I've done, when having an ordinary eye test. Had one just last year.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Apr 16, 2017)

I've never had one of those tests in any eye test I've had, diabetic or otherwise.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 18, 2017)

I always have the peripheral vision test, or I have since I've been diabetic. I'm due for my annual test now, so I'll ask in Specsavers if it's a compulsory part of the vision test for Ds, or they do it for bonus money. I wonder if the same visual standard is required for mobility scooters. From my own experiences of other folk driving them, I very much doubt it.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 19, 2017)

Often their frontal vision seems equally defective too !  Only rivalled by actual pedestrians really .....


----------



## andy campbell (Jul 11, 2017)

Good Morning, update on DL. I went to an independent optician in Aberdeen and had my eye test again, I passed. Optician sent results and letter to DVLA. I received forms from DVLA which I duly filled out and sent back. I called about 6 weeks after submission and was told that everything was OK, which I assumed meant that new licence was about to be issued.....

Just got back from holiday at the weekend and found a letter from DVLA asking me to go to Specsavers for another eye test because I had reapplied for my DL! Just off the phone to them explaining that my independent eye test was good and it met their criteria but no good, got to go back to Specsavers. I've told them that I'm not prepared to go to Specsavers (right or wrong).

What can I do, I've done all they asked and now I'm back at square one.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 13, 2017)

Pointless arguing with them. If you aren't prepared to go back to Specsavers, you won't get your licence back. You say you've done all they asked, so do this. You will get nowhere arguing with them further. They don't do discussion.


----------



## JPM8426 (May 17, 2019)

andy campbell said:


> Newbie here.
> I'm 55 and have been diabetic since the age of 7. I have just had my license revoked after my DVLA check up at Spec Savers, totally shell shocked. I'm self employed and need car to get to  work and as I live out in the country this is proving very difficult.
> I've had laser treatment to both eyes, last treatment was about 14 years ago and eyes have been OK since. Just so happens had my diabetic eye check up the week after revocation, explained to consultant what had happened, he checked my eyes and he said that there had been no change to my eyes since last visit 6 months ago.
> So, I want to appeal this decision and have started to look at getting further tests carried out independent opticians, is this a non starter? Will letter/reports from consultants and GP help, (I've read that DVLA will not accept this kind of "argument"). Lots of arguments here, why can someone drive with one eye and not someone with reduced peripheral vision. When driving you do not look straight ahead, you are constantly looking around, looking left and right to check the road. I saw an optician Saturday past, I asked about "one eyed" drivers and asked how they manage, he said they turn their head to see what is coming!! So why can we not have the same
> ...




Sorry to hear your news Andy. Just to let you know, I have also had my licence revoked and whenever I've had contact with the DVLA they have been the absolute pits in my opinion. With regards to you sending a report from your GP or consultant, I've sent 2 in, that I also had to pay £60 each for and both of them had no influence at all. By all means try and see for yourself, you might have better luck given our situations and reasons for revocation are different. I hate to put a downer on an already frustrating situation but, In my opinion, going from my own personal experience dealing with them, They are not worth a carrot. They have no sympathy whatsoever and don't care about people's livelihoods (just a number mate). Strict, is an understatement.

Good luck with your appeal.


----------



## JPM8426 (May 17, 2019)

andy campbell said:


> Good Morning, update on DL. I went to an independent optician in Aberdeen and had my eye test again, I passed. Optician sent results and letter to DVLA. I received forms from DVLA which I duly filled out and sent back. I called about 6 weeks after submission and was told that everything was OK, which I assumed meant that new licence was about to be issued.....
> 
> Just got back from holiday at the weekend and found a letter from DVLA asking me to go to Specsavers for another eye test because I had reapplied for my DL! Just off the phone to them explaining that my independent eye test was good and it met their criteria but no good, got to go back to Specsavers. I've told them that I'm not prepared to go to Specsavers (right or wrong).
> 
> What can I do, I've done all they asked and now I'm back at square one.




I had also sent the DVLA everything they asked for and received a letter stating the information I had sent them wasn't enough. I asked them to be specific as to what was required, to which they sent me a list of requirements. The requirements they were asking for was what I'd already previously sent them. I sent them the same information again with updated records of my BM's and copied the list of requirements letter they sent me stating what they wanted. The response nearly pushed me over the edge. They simply and calmly informed me that what I sent in wasn't enough, before repeating what was on the list of requirements to me after I asked. I've given up, I'm that stressed. Round and round in circles.
I really hope you have a better outcome and experience than I've had.

Good luck.


----------



## JPM8426 (Jun 28, 2019)

Absolute joke that, and I'm sorry you are having to put up with it. Ive had and im still having trouble with the DVLA myself.
Don't expect anything to be done quickly.
Don't expect anybody who works there to provide any sort of information that will help you. 
Don't expect anybody who works there to care about there decision to revoke your licence and what impact it will have on your life. 
Something needs to be done about just how harsh and unreasonable some of the decision that the DVLA make are. The way the DVLA treat people with diabetes is borderline discrimination in my opinion. 
One eyed people can drive without any issues, people without diabetes suffer low blood sugars, medical professionals are treated like gods instead of human beings with regards to making mistakes and not all RTC's are caused by people with diabetes. I've never had a any sort of car incident due to having diabetes in all the years of driving, yet decisions are being made on, what if's, buts and maybe instead of actual facts. I can't speak for everyone but what I can say is WE as diabetics shouldn't all be tarred with the same brush. 

Hope you sort things out. Good luck.


----------



## Lilian (Jun 28, 2019)

They use Specsavers because they are cheap - and you know what they say about peanuts and monkeys.    I think it is discusting that you cannot go to a  reputable opticians of your own choice.   The Specsavers we are sent to here is very difficult to get to.    Expensive parking, then a distance to walk and then up stairs.    Someone who has mobility issues would find it impossible to get to.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 28, 2019)

The DVLA require their tests to be carried out on particular machines. This is essential to obtain consistency, so they have to use a national company like Specsavers, all of which have the same up to date kit. A private optician may not have the same equipment- or,  indeed, equipment made this century.  

It’s nothing to do with them being cheap. Nor is it anything to do with paying peanuts. The machine isn’t paid, and would work the same whoever switched it on. 

If you don’t like the system, tough. That’s the way it is. If you don’t like it, give up driving. Or break the law.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 28, 2019)

I freely admit it's been several years since I had a 'field' test.  Since then I've had cataracts corrected in both eyes and been signed off as absolutely fine to drive again totally without repeating the test.  Current licence expires in 2021.  Be interesting to see if DVLA ask for anything more than the standard eye test then as I'll be 71 by that time, but Pete's current licence was issued for the full 3 years in January 2018 with just the standard eye test done by Drs on Wheels, even though he retained his C1 so we thought it might be less than the standard 3.


----------



## Lilian (Jun 28, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> The DVLA require their tests to be carried out on particular machines. This is essential to obtain consistency, so they have to use a national company like Specsavers, all of which have the same up to date kit. A private optician may not have the same equipment- or,  indeed, equipment made this century.
> 
> It’s nothing to do with them being cheap. Nor is it anything to do with paying peanuts. The machine isn’t paid, and would work the same whoever switched it on.
> 
> If you don’t like the system, tough. That’s the way it is. If you don’t like it, give up driving. Or break the law.



A machine (however up to date) is only as good as the person operating it and they may have the same equipment nationally but not necessarily the same competence of technician.    If Which Magazine surveys are anything to go by, small independent opticians won hands down.    If people are not happy with certain aspects of how they are treated or their competence, why not in all aspects.     It is a good thing there are people who do not have the attitude of accept things as they are even if you don't like them, or we would still be living in the dark ages.


----------



## Robin (Jun 28, 2019)

I think we’d all have more faith in the machines if problems like this didn’t crop up from time to time.
https://www.theguardian.com/money/2015/oct/17/motorists-banned-dvla-eyesight-test-faulty-equipment


----------



## Drummer (Jun 28, 2019)

Specsavers were perfectly happy to not bother to put 'prism' into my glasses - despite claiming to have checked with my previous optician - I started clipping curbs as my brain could not cope with the double image and simply ignored what I saw out of my left eye - I would not trust Specsavers ever again and would be very dubious about anything they did. My present opticians checked my glasses several times as they could not believe that had been done on all three pairs of glasses.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jun 28, 2019)

There are quite a few adverse comments about Specsavers' field of vision tests on a Glaucoma forum.

I believe there is more than one approved test machine but that not all branches have an approved one.


----------



## Tlc2011 (Jul 25, 2019)

@andy campbell, I know this is an old thread but just wondering if you had any luck getting your licence back in the end?


----------



## grovesy (Jul 25, 2019)

Tlc2011 said:


> @andy campbell, I know this is an old thread but just wondering if you had any luck getting your licence back in the end?


It looks like the original poster has not been around for a while.


----------



## JPM8426 (Jul 25, 2019)

No, it's an absolute joke. 
Basically I've been without it now for 10 month's and all I've done is go around in circles. When it was first revoked both my GP and I asked the DVLA if I could have a second opinion, to which I was refused. I got a solicitor involved due to the discrepancies filed on the report the consultant sent to the DVLA. The DVLA refused two of my reapplications based on me not providing enough evidence. The evidence I provided was two excel documents containing all of my blood glucose meter readings over a period of 8 month's showing proof that I have not suffered any hypo's within that time, blood test results twice within the space of 7 month's, eye screening results and podiatry results all showing no issues, two reports done by my GP and a letter of support wrote by the diabetic specialist who diagnosed and treated me for 9 years.
Last month the DVLA wrote a letter to my GP containing what other evidence I needed to provide them with, I was not allowed a copy of this letter as apparently it contained information that I wasn't allowed to see!!!. 
I was then informed by my GP that I could now have a second opinion authorized by the DVLA. I was given two options, first option was to book an appointment through the NHS to see a specialist consultant and wait, or take the second option of being referred to a private specialist that I would have to pay for...
I chose to pay and go private for obvious reasons. When I had my consultation the consultant couldn't find any issues with my control or awareness. He stated to me that my control was good and highlighted reasons for my revocation, all going back to not having a diary with me at my initial appointment with the first specialist consultant, bearing in mind I wasn't asked to take one with me.
The consultant told me how strict the DVLA are and advised that I change my insulin to one that suits my lifestyle and start using the freestyle libre continuous monitoring kit. 
It gets better, the libre kit I was advised to use and qualified for on the NHS I couldn't get. I was given the patches but not the reader (no body could get the code for the reader so I still don't have it). I've got to go back to the private specialist in 6 weeks (pay again) with results from my changes, if its positive he will write a report to the DVLA requesting I'm given my license back, and even that isn't a guarantee.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 25, 2019)

many here use aphone with the app to read the Libre with.


----------



## JPM8426 (Jul 25, 2019)

Yes I know and I'm aware that a phone can be used, however my phone doesn't work too well at the moment, the battery doesn't last more than a few hour's before it needs recharging and I can't afford to buy another one at this time. 
I'll just keep using the old method of finger pricking until I can either afford a new phone or the medical professionals can prescribe me with one (a new reader).


----------



## Flashgordon12345 (Sep 27, 2019)

So Andy whats happened? did you get your licene back?


----------



## grovesy (Sep 27, 2019)

Flashgordon12345 said:


> So Andy whats happened? did you get your licene back?


Welcome.
It looks like the original poster has not been around since 2017!


----------



## Benzlu1 (Apr 15, 2020)

andy campbell said:


> Newbie here.
> I'm 55 and have been diabetic since the age of 7. I have just had my license revoked after my DVLA check up at Spec Savers, totally shell shocked. I'm self employed and need car to get to  work and as I live out in the country this is proving very difficult.
> I've had laser treatment to both eyes, last treatment was about 14 years ago and eyes have been OK since. Just so happens had my diabetic eye check up the week after revocation, explained to consultant what had happened, he checked my eyes and he said that there had been no change to my eyes since last visit 6 months ago.
> So, I want to appeal this decision and have started to look at getting further tests carried out independent opticians, is this a non starter? Will letter/reports from consultants and GP help, (I've read that DVLA will not accept this kind of "argument"). Lots of arguments here, why can someone drive with one eye and not someone with reduced peripheral vision. When driving you do not look straight ahead, you are constantly looking around, looking left and right to check the road. I saw an optician Saturday past, I asked about "one eyed" drivers and asked how they manage, he said they turn their head to see what is coming!! So why can we not have the same
> ...


I had exactly the same circumstances as you 5 years ago, same laser treatment, been T1 for 40 years, then specsavers (who could not operate the machine correctly) sent a report to the DVLA and my licence was revoked - it took me 7 months to get it back on appeal following my submitting a test from an independent optician. As you rightly say nobody drives with their head in a fixed position looking straight ahead!!
I wrote to my MP at the time and was told that this test was an EU requirement - lets hope that now we’re out the test will be dropped and common sense prevails - best of luck!


----------



## Lilian (Apr 15, 2020)

You might be interested to read this:   https://www.theguardian.com/money/2015/oct/17/motorists-banned-dvla-eyesight-test-faulty-equipment      Unfortunately they tend to put admin staff to do these tests.   Sometimes they set it to go too fast.   Also other problems.    When tenders were put in for this contract Spec Savers put in such a low cost it should have been obvious that corners would have to be cut.    The DVLA were not going to look into their practice or question why their tender was masively cheaper than everyone else's.


----------



## Benzlu1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Lilian said:


> You might be interested to read this:   https://www.theguardian.com/money/2015/oct/17/motorists-banned-dvla-eyesight-test-faulty-equipment      Unfortunately they tend to put admin staff to do these tests.   Sometimes they set it to go too fast.   Also other problems.    When tenders were put in for this contract Spec Savers put in such a low cost it should have been obvious that corners would have to be cut.    The DVLA were not going to look into their practice or question why their tender was masively cheaper than everyone else's.


When Specsavers conducted my test the operative had 4 attempts to set up the machine and at one point 3 members of staff were arguing over the correct set up. Finally post test they said they did not know how to download the results and would have to wait for someone from another branch to do this!! Doesn’t exactly fill you with confidence when your livelihood depends on a driving licence!


----------



## Drummer (Apr 15, 2020)

Specsavers gave me the wrong prescription glasses - so I could not see properly out of my left eye and kept clipping the curb when driving - I could have killed someone - so I went back to my old optician.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 15, 2020)

I loved Specsavers for years where I used to live - but not after I moved to Coventry.


----------

